# Mem. Video



## iBru31 (15 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Mon imac G5 se figeant (kernel panic ) ses jours-ci à chaque démarrage au bout de 1 à 5mn,
je viens d'effectuer les Apple Hardware Tests.

Bilan : Erreur détectée sur la Mémoire Vidéo.   

Mais n'en sachant pas plus, je viens demander si quelqu'un a une idée de la gravité de ce type de panne.  
Comme mon imac fait partie des premier G5 sortis, je ne souhaite pas investir trop dans la réparation et je m'orienterai si c'est grave vers un remplacement.

Merci d'avance pour toute info.


----------



## jerG (15 Mai 2008)

Je pense que tu devrais aller tout de suite dans un centre de maintenance agréer par Apple voir s'il y a quelque chose à faire. 

C'est la solution la plus simple et la plus rapide... (mais si la carte graphique commence à déconner, je ne sais pas si c'est très bon. Pourras-t-on la changer?)


----------



## iBru31 (15 Mai 2008)

ok, merci.


----------

